# WTB Youth Guitar



## randtx (Mar 31, 2011)

I posted this in the classifieds but thought it might get more exposure here. My 7 year old son is wanting to take guitar lessons. We went to Guitar Center for a free lesson this past Saturday. He really enjoyed it and is going back this Saturday. They let him use one of the the youth small guitars there. He is wanting an acoustic guitar. Does anybody have a 3/4 size acoustic guitar they are interested in selling? 

Also, do you have any advice for a young one interested in getting started?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Yamaha JR1 Mini Folk Guitar $130.00

I bought one for my daughters about 4 years ago and its awesome. They never took and interest. Im thinking my youngest will pick it up later, shes learning violin now for the last 7 months and is showing some natural ear and ability just like her dad.

Quality, scaled down, wont break the bank.

I now keep it under the coffee table in the living room and I play it all the time when Im watching tv.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Yamaha-JR1-Mini-Folk-Guitar-100709443-i1146546.gc


----------



## randtx (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I will check it out. We are going back to Guitar Center tomorrow for another free lesson.


----------

